# Is Birmingham ready for a falafel bar?



## Herbsman. (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think it is. Brummies are too uncultured, they would rather have KFC wraps and McLibel burgers.

But if I wanted to open a street stall selling falafel and salad one day, what kind of testacles* would be in my  way?

And would I go bankrupt within a week due to negative sales (i.e. me having to pay people to eat something other than jacket potatoes and baguettes)?




*testing obstacles


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 19, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> I don't think it is. Brummies are too uncultured, they would rather have KFC wraps and McLibel burgers.
> 
> But if I wanted to open a street stall selling falafel and salad one day, what kind of testacles* would be in my  way?
> 
> ...



They'd probably like donairs. There's meat in them.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Apr 20, 2008)

Everyone is always ready for a falafel bar, even when they don't know they are.

Are you making some sort of anti-falafel point?

Are you a falafelist?

*I'll just get my stoat*


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 20, 2008)

No, I am pro-falafel. I am addicted to them and consume at least 12 daily.


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 20, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> They'd probably like donairs. There's meat in them.


http://www.donair.co.uk/ ?


----------



## Idaho (Apr 20, 2008)

I think it would work fine. That kind of business is all about location and market. Do you want the lunchtime office trade? The shoppers? The post pub? Good takeaways go bust all the time because they are in the wrong place, and crap ones stay around for decades when they have the right spot.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 20, 2008)

I'd like to think it would work. But there's a falafel takeaway at E Croydon station that I have yet to see anyone buy anything from. I think it sells falafel and nothing else which is probably a crap business plan tbh


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Herbsman. said:


> http://www.donair.co.uk/ ?



http://annmorash.blogspot.com/2006/03/some-applause-please-for-retiring-king.html


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 21, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> http://annmorash.blogspot.com/2006/03/some-applause-please-for-retiring-king.html


fockin ell lol


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 21, 2008)

The falafel place near my work in Rusholme does chicken/lamb shawarma for the carnies along with a load of middle eastern salady things and some folded pizza/bready type things that I've forgotten the name of.

They got a good customer base going before the 25% price increase. Still at £2.50 for a falafel sandwich it's much better than a butty. The meat ones are about £3 I think.

Like someone said, it's all about location. 

I've been considering wether a mexican take away would work in Manchester.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 22, 2008)

Part2 said:


> The falafel place near my work in Rusholme does chicken/lamb shawarma for the carnies along with a load of middle eastern salady things and some folded pizza/bready type things that I've forgotten the name of.




Jaffa's (or Jaffars, or something along that line?)?

Kicks arse, that place.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 22, 2008)

No, it's called Falafel.

Off to look for Jaffas this dinnertime though


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 22, 2008)

Birmingham is barely ready for family trattorias serving spag bol and staffed by swarthy stereotypes with enormous pepperpots.

You could leave a prawn cocktail, a steak and a black forest gateau in the middle of the Mailbox ghostmall, and a crowd would gather and prod doubtfully at such outre fare. 

So, no to the _Bostin' Fluffles_ concept.


----------



## Athos (Apr 22, 2008)

And I doubt that the notorious 'Burger Bar Boys' would be quaking in their boots at the thought of a rival gang - 'The Falafel Bar Boys'.  Not got quite the same cache, somehow.


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 22, 2008)

Athos said:


> And I doubt that the notorious 'Burger Bar Boys' would be quaking in their boots at the thought of a rival gang - 'The Falafel Bar Boys'.  Not got quite the same cache, somehow.


 

lol


----------



## StanSmith (Apr 22, 2008)

A falafalwhatsyamacallit?

Faggots and peas and a bit of Groaty Dick for me cocker!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> The falafel place near my work in Rusholme does chicken/lamb shawarma for the carnies along with a load of middle eastern salady things and some folded pizza/bready type things that I've forgotten the name of.
> 
> They got a good customer base going before the 25% price increase. Still at £2.50 for a falafel sandwich it's much better than a butty. The meat ones are about £3 I think.
> 
> Like someone said, it's all about location.



The cafe/takeaway joint next to Saki Bar? I've eaten at that place - was pretty nice. Come to think of it I've eaten in most places in Rusholme...


----------



## upinsmoke (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm not sure.
When i take my son to watch villa some fans are brave and have a balti pie though so it might be worth a try.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 28, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> The cafe/takeaway joint next to Saki Bar? I've eaten at that place - was pretty nice. Come to think of it I've eaten in most places in Rusholme...



that's the Lebanese place Fatoosh. Falafel is further down. Damn good it is too. Seems to do alright, but like a lot of places in Rusholme it seems to be dependent on the owner's mates/family rather than passing trade.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> No, it's called Falafel.
> 
> Off to look for Jaffas this dinnertime though



good place tha.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^

Looked this lunchtime, wasn't open.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> ^^
> 
> Looked this lunchtime, wasn't open.



really? I've had lunch there loads of times


----------



## miss direct (May 3, 2008)

I think it would go down really well, especially as there's lots of Muslims (who don't eat pork) and Hindu's (who are often vegetarian) in Brum. I would come and eat one, I love falafel.


----------



## mentalchik (May 4, 2008)

I have never had a falafel !


----------



## Herbsman. (May 4, 2008)

mentalchik said:


> I have never had a falafel !


Come to my place and I'll give you one 




















and a falafel


----------



## mentalchik (May 4, 2008)

naughty


----------



## E.J. (May 22, 2008)

*Falafel Bar...*



miss direct said:


> I think it would go down really well, especially as there's lots of Muslims (who don't eat pork) and Hindu's (who are often vegetarian) in Brum. I would come and eat one, I love falafel.



Or how about  neighbouring Sandwell Borough for a falafel bar. Especially Bearwood & Smethwick on the border of North West Brummieland


----------



## strung out (May 22, 2008)

there's loads of places you can get falafels in bristol, i can think of at least two falafel bars but i'm sure there's more. if it's ok in bristol, i'm sure it could work in brum


----------



## George & Bill (May 23, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> They'd probably like donairs. There's meat in them.



Donna Air?


----------

